# Friday night at the Pass...Burr



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Super windy and cold last night. Only one flounder but made up for it with variety...Can't wait for warm weather!
Finished off that gig







The best time to go fishing... is when you can!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Good variety. Nice job.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice flounder......are those two other fish a permit?


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Must be nice to be able to get out....it was 16 here yesterday morning, I can't wait until March!


----------

